
How data can help us understand cancer and its treatment - astdb
https://engineering.stanford.edu/news/how-data-can-help-us-understand-cancer-and-its-treatment
======
j7ake
In cancer the current state of the art seems to be "we can target proteins
using molecules but we can't predict its outcome". I don't see how just
monitoring people around the world with cancer is sufficient to increase basic
understanding of cancer biology.

